
Do animals commit suicide? - sjcsjc
https://www.thedodo.com/do-animals-commit-suicide-1462846978.html
======
dsope05
animals are conscious beings like us, people think they are dumb. they aren't.
imagine yourself being trapped in a cage or in a swimming tank for your whole
life doing tricks for humans, away from your family while your children are
taken from you. we should all be aware of animal suffering. a huge step we can
all take is to research and be vegetarian with the ultimate goal of being
vegan. there are major health, animal, and earth benefits. the lack of protein
and nutrients is a myth. peace and love to all the animals subjected to human
cruelty, unlike any other on earth.

~~~
ebcode
Thanks for this beautiful comment. I am reminded of a quote by Isaac Bashevis
Singer, "In relation to [animals], all people are Nazis; for the animals, it
is an eternal Treblinka."

We've held ourselves "above animals" (superior) for far too long. We would do
well to remember that humans are just one more tribe in the greater animal
kingdom.

~~~
sjcsjc
Hadn't seen that before. Thanks. This is also worth a look:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_rights_and_the_Holocaus...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_rights_and_the_Holocaust)

